# #29 - New York on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Knicks fans! Time for another pick! I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #29 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Knicks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix- Josh Boone
28. Dallas- Paul Millsap
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Knicks fans! Time for another pick! I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #29 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Knicks are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix- Josh Boone
28. Dallas- Paul Millsap
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Some good players are left for the Knicks. Go ahead and pick one!

Knicks fans, please vote in the Knicks Forum so your vote will count more heavily.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I REALLY hope the draft doesn't go like this. This is horrible. Gimme PG Guilermo Diaz in this spot and situation. No way in hell do we take Mardy Collins with the guys on the board at 20 though like Kyle Lowery. That is who will be the real pick for the Knicks and then we take Guilermo at this pick and trade him to the Heat for Dorrell Wright.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I take Guilermo Diaz at this pick if I'm Zeke then trade him to Miami for D-Wright. I'm upset that you gave us fricken Collins at 20 instead of the right pick KYLE LOWERY. If the trade doesn't work I could see Isiah considering that english kid Joel Freeland.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Paul Davis.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

P. Davis


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

PJ Tucker


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knick fans ONLY...please respond to this thread as soon as possible.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I take Guilermo Diaz at this pick if I'm Zeke then trade him to Miami for D-Wright. I'm upset that you gave us fricken Collins at 20 instead of the right pick KYLE LOWERY. If the trade doesn't work I could see Isiah considering that english kid Joel Freeland.


2 reasons why we got Collins, only about 2 Knick fans responded, and the thread was made at 10PM-9AM which didn't give folks enough chance to make a selection. Don't get upset it's not real, it's just for fun.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Maurice Ager. I don't mind Mardy Collins, I want someone who's smart with the ball, and I think Collins can be really good in the future. I see promise in Collins. I don't know anything about that Wright kid, so I'm just going with Maurice Ager.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

p.davis


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If Zeke picks Paul Davis I will take a crap in the parking lot behind my house.

It ain't happening.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

James White


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

All you need to know about Dorell Wright is one thing: 2004. He was good enough to go pro with that amazing Class of 2004, which includes Aldridge and Gay from this year, Noah, Corey Brewer, and Horford from next year, Marvin Williams from last year and of course Dwight Howard, Josh Smith, JR Smith, Shawn Livingston, Al Jefferson, Robert Swift, and Sebastian Telfair from 2004.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Flight White. Gives the Knicks another slam dunk competitor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> If Zeke picks Paul Davis I will take a crap in the parking lot behind my house.
> 
> It ain't happening.



:rofl:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oleksiy Pecherov


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kitty said:


> 2 reasons why we got Collins, only about 2 Knick fans responded, and the thread was made at 10PM-9AM which didn't give folks enough chance to make a selection. Don't get upset it's not real, it's just for fun.


Unfortunately, not too many more votes and this one is all during the day.

Collins wasn't a bad pick, though.

Plays defense and can make good decisions. The Knicks have plenty of scorers.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't get any kind of pick out of this.

I'll extend for a few more hours.

Any Knicks fans out there?? Are you just too disheartened?

Isiah drafted pretty well last year.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

There is no way the Mavs would take Milsap. He is a mid 2nd rounder.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mavsman said:


> There is no way the Mavs would take Milsap. He is a mid 2nd rounder.


It's not a prediction, you pick the player you want.

I need votes for _this pick_ quickly or the Knicks will be getting Paul Davis with no Knicks fan voting for him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

James White....

Zeke wants athletic primeter players with good wotk ethic,and he wont dissapoint


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone break the tie, I'm unfamiliar with the college kids, so I need one more person to either select Knickfans, truth, or Gotham's pick. I told Ghoti to pick Diaz due to lack of participation so come on Knick fans make a damn selection.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Thabo Sefolosha (what the hell do we have to lose?)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

OK.

We'll go with Diaz here.

Good value if you want to trade him and at the very least he and Nate will be electrifying.


----------

